# Single Black Female



## ShoerFast (Mar 12, 2009)

Best singles add ever?

*Single Black Female

This has to be one of the best singles ads ever printed. It is reported to have been listed in the Atlanta Journal.*




> SINGLE BLACK FEMALE seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire. Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me.. Call (404) 875-6420 and ask for Daisy, I'll be waiting....



Please scroll down ..........

















Please scroll down some more......













































I had to pass this email on, here was the warning....


> If you don't pass this along, a dog will come out and pee on your keyboard!


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

Got one of those, forgot to mention never shuts up, eats like a pig, jumps in truck every time the door opens, and EATS firewood....Lanny


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 13, 2009)

LANNY said:


> Got one of those, forgot to mention never shuts up, eats like a pig, jumps in truck every time the door opens, and EATS firewood....Lanny



Yes, 

And the muddy feet, restroom habits and public displays of affection.

Relationships are hard, single is harder.


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 10, 2009)

! Great Thread ! Makes me wish I had my ol' chainsaw cut'n beagle back


----------



## valekbrothers (Apr 11, 2009)

*Eats Firewood?*






Just can't get her to help stack it...............


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 11, 2009)

valekbrothers said:


> Just can't get her to help stack it...............


----------



## deerhunter1 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------

